# In Search of "Fright Night" Complete Score



## cmallsop (Aug 30, 2008)

If you find it, please share if you can. Great music.


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

Sure will!


----------



## Son-of-Thing (Dec 7, 2007)

You may wish to try contacting some of the 7 Collectors listed as having it, here -- 

SoundtrackCollector: Soundtrack details: Fright Night

Hope this helps. 

MSC,
SOT


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you so much!


----------



## cmallsop (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks for info, folks!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I have just recently purchased this very disc, it should be on it's way to me now. When i get this and get it copied i will try to get it up on media fire to share.


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you so much! Would you please send me the link once you post it on mediafire? Thanks Again!


----------



## cmallsop (Aug 30, 2008)

And I would appreciate the link as well, that would be awesome!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

That would be great!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

kprimm said:


> I have just recently purchased this very disc, it should be on it's way to me now. When i get this and get it copied i will try to get it up on media fire to share.


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Man, that girl with the giant fanged mouth still gives me chills...


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

I have this soundtrack on vinyl in my office. it only has the songs though, not the scores.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok everyone i just got this yesterday and it is the full soundtrack. I am in the process of copying everything now and will try to have it all up on media fire tomorrow for you guys. Halloweiner, would you be so kind as to put this up so it will be easier for everyone to get? I still have to do it the hard way sending email links out to everyone.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes I can. Just email the MediaFire link to me.


----------



## Son-of-Thing (Dec 7, 2007)

Damn nice of Kprimm, as it's appropriate to say so right about now... 

I didn't work on Fright Night, but the guys I was working with at the time at Boss Films did. I'm still good friends with Dale Brady, who did some sculpting and most of the foam running on the show. Happy to have the occasion to give him a shout-out here -- 

DRB Creations Visual Effects - Make Up FX, Miniature FX, Pyro FX, Puppeteering FX 

Look up his site, and you may find more than a few favorite films there. 

Also, very glad (thanks to Kprimm) that the faithfull will now have a chance to library the full "FN" score. Happy Listening, and again, _mahalo_ to Kprimm for his thoughtful generosity... 

MSC,
SOT


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

ok everyone, i have the whole soundtrack up on media fire now, i have sent halloweiner an email link and he has agreed to put it up and make it available to whoever wants it. If anyone wants to pm me i will be glad to send the link to you but i think it will be easier after halloweiner posts it. I have also put up a folder called fright night 2, it contains the song come to me as sung by Deborah holland at the end of the fright night 2 movie. This soundtrack has never been released and it took some time to come across this song. I hope you all like it.


----------



## frugal ghoul (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks Soooooooooo much! Waiting patiently : )


----------



## cmallsop (Aug 30, 2008)

Ditto on the thanks for Fright Night 1 sound track. I'll be looking forward to receiving the link. A few years ago I happened across the end title song of Fright Night II as well, it's a great song. I also have a version with Brad Fiedel, the writer of the song, singing, but it's not nearly as good as the female version (IMHO) . It's too big to attach so send me a message with an email address and I'll send it directly.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks to kprimm:

*FRIGHT NIGHT DOWNLOAD LINK*

*FRIGHT NIGHT PART 2 DOWNLOAD LINK*


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks for the soundtrack.


----------



## theVanyr (Jun 18, 2006)

For thoes who know how, there is also:

TORRENT LINK


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank You So Much!!


----------



## k k (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks for uploading and sharing, but why only 128kbps? 
i know beggars can't be choosers, but higher bit rate would be awesome if possible, is the torrent file the same as the mediafire one? anyone?


----------



## k k (Jul 21, 2009)

lol, i guess they don't know what that means


----------

